# Who's that Lady? pics



## Lipstick21 (Oct 11, 2005)

Who's that Lady Lip Gelee






on lips





pretty indulgent sheer shimmer powder





dress to kiss iridescent pressed powder


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 11, 2005)

Can you tell me if the Lipgelee is the same texture as the others shades? How are the shimmers?


----------



## user4 (Oct 11, 2005)

where did u get em... i like the lipglee... finally a new one! lol. and i would like to know how the powders are too...


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 11, 2005)

That Lipgelee looks soooo pretty.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 11, 2005)

if memory serves she works for oprah *lucky girl*, so she gets to see the good stuff early!!


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 11, 2005)

someone on lj that works at mac said the lip gelees are pearlized, so iguess they all are. I wasnt going to get any of this collection but they look so nice, i def have to get em!!!


----------



## Lipstick21 (Oct 11, 2005)

LOL.  I do work for Oprah- but I got this at a beauty sale for Town and Country that they did to benefit Katrina victims.  I don't really get to see too much stuff early.  I try to ask the beauty gals, but I know more about beauty than they do!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In any case, YES, the lipglee is the same texture as the previous ones.  The shimmer is not gritty at all, you can't even feel it... very smooth.

The powders are VERY similar in color- you would not need both.  The IPP is more finely milled, the Sheer Shimmer powder is more sparkly.  Once on skin, the color difference would be undetectable.


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 11, 2005)

ooooh! I love it when you post pics lol!  That stuff looks fabulous, thanks for posting!


----------



## Joke (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you so much for posting!
The lipgelee looks gorgeous on!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanx so much for posting. Everything looks so pretty.


----------



## starlight502 (Oct 11, 2005)

Is all this stuff LE?  also did anyone finally figure out when the release date on this was? 

i get confused between this collection and the dec 26th collection with piggies


----------



## brooke (Oct 11, 2005)

that lip jellie is beautiful-   i hope they make more with the same shimmer!!


----------



## toxicstardust (Oct 11, 2005)

aaaaaa


----------



## user2 (Oct 11, 2005)

With a japanese accent: "Ohhhhhh pretty lip gelée!!"


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 11, 2005)

I was all BAH new lip gelees whatev....but OMG I WANT I WANT I WANT


----------



## Patricia (Oct 11, 2005)

always thought lipgelées were boring but this one looks so pretty!


----------



## user3 (Oct 11, 2005)

So you just created a HUGE lemming for me! I love Lipgelee's!!!!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Oct 11, 2005)

So there are two other Lipgelees coming out with this, right? A silver and a gold or something like that?


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starlight502* 
_Is all this stuff LE?  also did anyone finally figure out when the release date on this was? 

i get confused between this collection and the dec 26th collection with piggies_

 
The release date is Nov. 23


----------



## lah_knee (Oct 11, 2005)

the other two are a white and gold one. im getting all three and i hope they make more different kinds of lip gelees... maybe some with glitter in the future


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Oct 11, 2005)

Oooooooooh I LOVE that Lip Gelee!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_the other two are a white and gold one. im getting all three and i hope they make more different kinds of lip gelees... maybe some with glitter in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
AND with the same buttery texture.... mmmmm yeahhhhh! It would be nice!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 11, 2005)

Groan! Why did I peek in this thread?! I thought you were trying to ID a photo of someone *blushes and runs*.

Wow...that is a nice colour. Might be too cool for me though. not making it onto my wishlist! *phew*


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_where did u get em... i like the lipglee... finally a new one! lol. and i would like to know how the powders are too..._

 
The powders look and feel a lot smoother than the older ones.  They are nice!


----------



## martygreene (Oct 12, 2005)

the precaution info for this collection, and lingerie are up in the precautions announcements section of the precautions forum. Thought I'd give the heads up.


----------



## ishtarchick (Oct 12, 2005)

they're so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so there goes all my holiday money lol. thanks for  posting!!!


----------



## user2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starlight502* 
_Is all this stuff LE?_

 
I heard the Lipgelées are permanent!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 16, 2005)

Ohhhh i saw that lip gelee in the December issue of Glamour magazine!!! I love that colour! The white and the gold one are nice too but this colour really caught my attention!


----------



## Isis (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh those are so pretty! I wasn't expecting to get anything from this collection but I'm loving the Dress to Kiss iridescent pressed powder. I think I'll have to get that.


----------



## User20 (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh no............I wasn't planning on getting anything form this collection but it seems like I might be very wrong *stashes card away so I won't touch it for anything else except Christmas stuff*


----------



## Jaim (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm excited now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This stuff is pretty!


----------



## roxybc (Nov 18, 2005)

I saw a post on LJ saying that the Lip Geless would be delayed.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_I saw a post on LJ saying that the Lip Geless would be delayed. _

 
That's not true! I got a call today from the Pro Store in Montreal (Canada) and they received the collection, with the 3 lipgelees. The post on LJ said only the Canada would not get the 3 lipgelees, but not at my Pro Store.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 20, 2005)

I want all 3 of those products. they are really pretty.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 20, 2005)

I was on the macpro site today and they had pictures of the entire collection!  I was SO excited.  HOWEVER, someone must have realized the mistake because they are now gone.  And I cleared my cache earlier this afternoon so I don't even have the page saved anywhere.


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank You! I must have one of those Lipgellee's just stunning...a great look


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Nov 23, 2005)

pretty indulgent isn't on the list in the color stories thing...


----------



## Lauren (Nov 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystalteardrop21* 
_pretty indulgent isn't on the list in the color stories thing..._

 
Pretty Indulgent is from the Ornamentalism collection.


----------

